# 10 g recipe



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what a good recipe for a 10 g diy co2?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

2 liter bottle, 3/4 cup sugar and 1/4 tsp yeast is what i use.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how much co2 do u get with that? and how much warm water do you use?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

This has got to be the Nth time I advocate about the Nyberg Method, but here it goes:

In a typical 2-l bottle(I mainly use Welch's or some other bottles that are rectangular-shaped and slightly bigger in volume):

1. Add 1 cup of sugar. I sometimes try honey and it works just as well; CO2 production occurs sooner, actually.

2. Add 1teaspoon of baking soda, 2teaspoon of protein powder(or any natural powder rich in protein; I use soy powder which is cheaper)

3. Add 1 tablespoon of molasses. For better reference, you can search the exact recipe on-line or from recent issues of TAG.

4. Very tiny amount of yeast. 

5. Add water; I use filtered water at room temperature. Try not to top as it might cause the bottle to burst should the pressure builds up. I'm telling you now because mine blew up and created loads of smelly mess  2-3 inches below the cap should be enough.

6. Sit patiently and wait. Things should start happening within 2-3 hours, if not a little sooner or later.

Mine usually lasts from 3-4 weeks, with the 2nd to 3rd weeks being the most steady and productive in terms of bubbling rate. 

Paul


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

hey sir blackhole is that for a 10 g?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep thats what I used for my old ten gallon.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i thought is was 2 cups sugar or is that your own mix? how much plants do you have?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Well i just tried a dyi jello mix. I used 4 packets of knoxs, 2 cups of sugar, 1 cup water to disolve jello, 2 cups to disolve the sugar, and then enought ot top it off to the curve in the 2l bottle. Unfortunately, it's bubbling a little to fast for my needs atm. 

I think next time i'm going to go with 1 cup sugar in the same 4 packets of knox. I'm trying to make a longer lasting and consistent generator than a powerful one. We'll see if this thing slows down at all. Maybe less yeast. I used 1/4 tsp


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how long did it take to start up?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Within the first hour it was going at 1 bubble every 30 seconds. Within 3 hours it was going 1 bubble every 2 seconds. Monitering my PH to see how much of it actually disolves. No diffuser.


----------

